# water storage containers



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi, we want to buy a water storage container but cannot find what we want. My hubbie is after a 25 litre plastic container suitable for fresh water with a fexible spout. We cannot seem to find this anywhere. Does this exist - how do others use their containers other than with a funnel? We are not interested in an aquaroll or submersible water pumps etc. Any info welcome.


Tina S


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

looks like you might be asking the impossible,can only suggest you look for a smaller container that has a spout the same screw size as the 25 litre one and buy both.Is there a reason you do not want a submersible pump.it does make light of the job.

good luck in your hunt.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not sure how you intend to use this container ?

If it is to store drinking water in the van then I'd suggest either smaller containers ( we use plastic milk bottles from Tesco) or looking in the bottled water shelves in your supermarket. European supermarkets often sell water in big containers and they are very cheap - and you get free water !

If it is to refill your main tank then you might find, even with a spout, hoisting 25 litres up to the level of the water inlet is not easy. I speak as one whose other half spent a week with a bruised shoulder on a French campsite - unable to drive- after doing the same.

We now use a submersible pump but even if we did not we would refill the tank, if we did not want to move, using a smaller bottle and a funnel. Some people use a watering can.

G


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Tina,

This is on ebay, 20 litre and brand new. It is the car parts section.

We use a similar container but still use a submersible pump, I cannot lift a heavy container to the height of the tank inlet. The pump is very small and doesnt take up much space, we also have an aqua roll in case the water supply is a distance from the van. Glenn's back isn't too good, and after dislocating my shoulder in a fall a while back neither of us are going to risk spoiling a trip away with injury just to fill the tank with water.

Tina H.

( Item number: 300085726256 )


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*water container*

Greetings,

We have a submersible pump as I am unable to hold a container up to the water inlet, this is easy to use, however I need to get a longer lead now for the Hymer, the Elddis had a 12v socket below the filler neck, the Hymer does not.

Be careful which kind of container you buy Tina, you want a food grade container, some of the other, especially the black ones for car use are not food grade and may taint the water.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water container*

Hello

I bought one in Auchan for 6.50 euros - not a lot of help to you I know but at least they exist. It is clearly marked (in Italian) that it is OK for food use. It has a spout but it is not flexible. It is however, still a lot easier using a funnel with a flexible nexk or using the hosepipe.

Peter - submersible pumps - yes, my Compass had an outlet too. Why is it that "lead in" manufacturers can fit these extras, but Swift, Hymer and so on can't?

I am jus thinking, if I bought another pump, can you buy entension leads for them? Seem to think I had looked with no joy. Maybe I could extend one - presumably just two wires etc?

Any thoughts?

Russell


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*water pumps*

Greetings,



> I am just thinking, if I bought another pump, can you buy extension leads for them? Seem to think I had looked with no joy. Maybe I could extend one - presumably just two wires etc?
> 
> Any thoughts?


You can soon make an extension lead up Russell so that you can power it from an internal socket, I intend to fit a 12volt socket in the storage area at the rear of the van so that I can run a lead from there without trailing it inside the van.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Russell,

Our previous van the compass avantgarde had an external power point for a pump, but the Auto Trail doesn't, but we have added a 12 volt point in the rear storage locker, just as Peter has suggested. Because it is directly under our bed, we can run a lead from it up inside the van too, which we use when travelling to plug in chargers for batteries or anything else that may need charging as we travel. Before we did that we used to run it through the cab window


Our water container is white plastic, and we have a black one for waste, have seen people using watering cans to fill their water tanks and buckets and funnels, doubt they are food grade plastic though. We don't use the van water for drinking, I have an insulated container with a tap for that and we also have couple of 5l water bottles we fill up for drinking.

Tina (H)


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Water Containers*

Take a look on the Movera website.

Movera is Hymers acessory division www.movera.com

I have ordered quite a few bits from Brownhills - just quote them the Movera part number - but make sure you get a price first.

As an example they show a 23ltr "Safari" drinking water container with flexi spout and additional rotating handle! - under 20 euros.

Select the english flag - sanitation and water - then jerry cans - its on page 2.

Happy Travels


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We bought a water container with tap, not the folding type (as we had a funny taste with ours) but a jerry can type off ebay for about £7, we found it adequate for our needs, Anne


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks everyone - sorry it has taken so long for me to reply, took me ages to find my original post - I think it got moved (which is fair enough) Lots of things to consider now - especially the pump (didn't really want to spend £45 as I think hubbie is under the impression that I have finished spending on the van apart from a waste hog, awning and bike rack!). Thanks again


Tina S


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

healpro said:


> Lots of things to consider now - especially the pump (didn't really want to spend £45 as I think hubbie is under the impression that I have finished spending on the van apart from a waste hog,
> Tina S


Don't buy the waste hog - waste of money as a bucket is every bit as good, takes up less room and costs less. 
Pumps cost about £20 - see in online accessory shops under "submersible pumps"
eg:

http://www.towsure.com/default.asp?s=submersible+pump&x=9&y=7

G


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*water*

Greetings,



> sorry it has taken so long for me to reply, took me ages to find my original post


Tina, if you go into your account page you can view your most recent posts at the bottom.

I know what you mean about spending, Chris keeps having a go at me! says that she has had enough of baked beans every night, she does not think that the chairs, the reversing cameras, parking sensors, LED lights, boxes, and surround sound system are that important


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes Peter, have just discovered exactly that this pm, in fact that is how I found my post! Perhaps Doug and your wife should get together and have a moan about how expensive it all is whilst you and I discuss how vital evreything is!
Gizzly, thanks for the link re the pump, will put it to the other half

Tina S


----------

